# Sargent EC155 Power Control System problem



## Talbot (Apr 14, 2012)

I have an EC155 PSU with an EC51 control panel. I have had a Sunshine Solar Panel with a 10amp regulator installed directly to the 105amp battery. The Sargent system keeps shutting down into safety mode presumably because too many volts are passing through the system. I have changed the EC51 control panel, changed the EC155 PSU and changed the solar panel 10amp regulator and not solved the problem.
Has anyone else had a similar problem?


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 14, 2012)

Why do you think you have faulty equipment?  You appear to be charging your battery from two different sources which naturally are now in conflict.  The solar panel is quite happy to provide a charge which the Sargent now thinks is a fully charged battery and gives you a fault warning.  Its either one or the other so why use the Sargent when the sun shines and create confusion?


----------



## Talbot (Apr 14, 2012)

I only wild camp so only have 12 volts and gas. I am not charging on electric. The problem is that the control panel shuts down after 10 seconds and nothing works.


----------



## sagart (Apr 15, 2012)

Talbot said:


> I have an EC155 PSU with an EC51 control panel. I have had a Sunshine Solar Panel with a 10amp regulator installed directly to the 105amp battery. The Sargent system keeps shutting down into safety mode presumably because too many volts are passing through the system. I have changed the EC51 control panel, changed the EC155 PSU and changed the solar panel 10amp regulator and not solved the problem.
> Has anyone else had a similar problem? Unless I've been unlucky and been supplied a faulty replacement part, what else can it be? I'm out of ideas. Whilst the sargent box doesn't have a direct feed for a solar panel, is it compatible with solar panels?
> Grateful for advice.



Have you tried contacting Sargent direct, information is on Sargent Electrical Services Ltd. - Making things work.....
I've been in touch with their Technical over a problem with my van and they seem quite helpful..


----------



## rolandrat (Apr 15, 2012)

Sargent have a very good customer technical help line and should be able to advise you how to overcome your problem. As has been mentioned earlier control systems weren't designed for solar panel input so you will need to have a seperate control system fitted. I have used a Sunworks SB1c which automatically transfers power to the engine battery once the leisure battery has been topped up.


----------



## Talbot (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, I called it a regulator, but it is actually the solar charge controller that I purchased with the sunshine solar panel. Is it an easy job to have it switch to the vehicle battery or was that a feature of the Sunworks SB1c?


----------



## rolandrat (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes it's a feature of it. Not cheap but the best. If you ring this number 07917 138561 and ask for Phill he will call to your home or anywhere for that matter and fit one for you. He is highly experienced with motorhome electrics and very respected.


----------



## Talbot (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nicandnina (Mar 13, 2013)

*Possible Solution*

Hi there,

Bit late but maybe still helpful for you.

I just picked up a van with almost the same system as you've described, EC155, a Sunshine Solar panel and the 10A regulator.  When the sun shines the EC155 cuts out in over voltage protection mode.

Talked to Sargent this afternoon and they have very recently come up with a solution which they call a double diode to be fitted between the panel and the regulator which should stop this happening.  Seems strange they didn't already think of this as it's not an uncommon setup to have.

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## iansl (Dec 4, 2022)

nicandnina said:


> *Possible Solution*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry to reactivate an old thread but I just stumbled across it trying to find a solution. 

I think I have a similar issue where the EC155 panel beeps occasionally (even if the Sargent system is off at the time) when it is sunny and the solar panels are putting in more volts than the EC155 expects. Did you find a way of stopping the high voltage alarm with this double-diode solution? I would be interested in knowing how to do this myself.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## wildebus (Dec 4, 2022)

iansl said:


> Hi, sorry to reactivate an old thread but I just stumbled across it trying to find a solution.
> 
> I think I have a similar issue where the EC155 panel beeps occasionally (even if the Sargent system is off at the time) when it is sunny and the solar panels are putting in more volts than the EC155 expects. Did you find a way of stopping the high voltage alarm with this double-diode solution? I would be interested in knowing how to do this myself.
> 
> ...


Have you actually checked the output voltage of the solar controller you are using? I would be more inclined at not stopping a high voltage alarm, but to be fixing a high voltage problem as putting in 15V or more will not be ideal for the battery.


----------



## iansl (Dec 5, 2022)

Hi Widebus, I hear you and yes it would be good to find the source of the voltage spikes. The solar regulator is supposed to keep everything below 15v no matter what battery type is selected. I have a voltmeter permanently connected so I must try to take a look at the reading on that when it next happens. I must admit that it happens rarely and I always get distracted and look at the Sargent panel as it is that that is beeping and flashing! It only happens for a few seconds and then goes off but it is annoying when it wakes you up really early on a sunny summer morning!

I dont know the threshold that causes the Sargent EC155 to beep but it could well be 15V. I have to admit to be completely unconcerned about 15V hitting the battery as it is only for a few seconds so I cant see it having any effect on the battery health going forwards but would just like to stop being woken by it!

I have read that AGM batteries should be charged at a voltage of between 14.6-14.8V but this solar charging profile triggers the EC155 alarm so frequently I cant use it at present. Ideally I would like to just nudge the high voltage threshold of the EC155 up a fraction of a volt so that I can get a lie-in!!

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## wildebus (Dec 5, 2022)

iansl said:


> Hi Widebus, I hear you and yes it would be good to find the source of the voltage spikes. The solar regulator is supposed to keep everything below 15v no matter what battery type is selected. I have a voltmeter permanently connected so I must try to take a look at the reading on that when it next happens. I must admit that it happens rarely and I always get distracted and look at the Sargent panel as it is that that is beeping and flashing! It only happens for a few seconds and then goes off but it is annoying when it wakes you up really early on a sunny summer morning!
> 
> I dont know the threshold that causes the Sargent EC155 to beep but it could well be 15V. I have to admit to be completely unconcerned about 15V hitting the battery as it is only for a few seconds so I cant see it having any effect on the battery health going forwards but would just like to stop being woken by it!
> 
> ...


I think >15V is an alarm condition and the top LED flashes as well to show >15V.

right now it is an occasional alarm but going forward the controller could do this more often?   Is there temp compensation on the controller?   If so, the colder it is, the greater the charge voltage  (the setting of say 14.6 - 14.8V is based on a battery temp of 20C) so when very cold it could actually be putting in 15v as normal?    maybe alter the settings of the regulator to run at a lower voltage or disable the temp compensation?


----------



## merl (Dec 6, 2022)

iansl said:


> Hi Widebus, I hear you and yes it would be good to find the source of the voltage spikes. The solar regulator is supposed to keep everything below 15v no matter what battery type is selected. I have a voltmeter permanently connected so I must try to take a look at the reading on that when it next happens. I must admit that it happens rarely and I always get distracted and look at the Sargent panel as it is that that is beeping and flashing! It only happens for a few seconds and then goes off but it is annoying when it wakes you up really early on a sunny summer morning!
> 
> I dont know the threshold that causes the Sargent EC155 to beep but it could well be 15V. I have to admit to be completely unconcerned about 15V hitting the battery as it is only for a few seconds so I cant see it having any effect on the battery health going forwards but would just like to stop being woken by it!
> 
> ...


_I have to admit to be completely unconcerned about 15V hitting the battery as it is only for a few seconds so I cant see it having any effect on the battery health going forwards_

Hi, I think you're probably underestimating the harm that you could be exposing your batteries to here. Either your Sargent's alarm voltage set too low or your solar controller's voltage is set too high, if so then It appears your solar system is potentially overcharging (more than 14.8V) on a regular basis and you're not aware of this until 15V is reached.  There's no need to push quite so high voltage wise so I'd get a voltmeter on your battery and see what sort of voltages your getting there and then reduce your solar controllers output voltage to 14.8V if it's higher than this. 
 Monitoring the battery voltage is the only way you'll only know for sure if the Sargent panel is oversensitive and the alarm/cut off is working as it should at 15V. If it is too sensitive there'll doubtless be a trimpot on the circuitboard that could be adjusted BUT there will also be other trimpots which set other things like charge currents, voltages and possibly charge timers so fiddling with them could lead to a bigger problem unless you are experienced.


----------



## iansl (Dec 9, 2022)

Hi Merl, thanks for your reply. You make a very good point - I dont know how frequently it happens and the van has not really been in use much recently when the sun is shining. Now that I have a Renogy battery monitor attached to it I have a permanent display of the exact voltage and I can keep an eye on it more easily and try to work out the pattern of events that lead to the issue.

I took that van out last weekend to get the leisure battery checked at a local automotive shop (I thought it was on the way out but they said it had a bit more to give and advised keeping it a little longer). Anyway, when I got home, the sun was out and as I stopped the engine taking away the alternator feed to the leisure battery, the over voltage alarm sounded for just a couple of seconds and then went off again. The fridge was not in use at the time so I dont know where the spike came from unless it was the solar.

I think I will bump the solar charging profile up temporarily and see if I can make the issue happen. I would be interested to see if it is sounding at less than 15V.

As you say, its probably an easy tweak to a pot on the circuit board of the EC155 but there dont seem to be any circuit diagrams out on the internet and I dont want to go randomly adjusting the things to find it.

I will report back when i have some further information.


----------



## merl (Dec 10, 2022)

iansl said:


> Hi Merl, thanks for your reply. You make a very good point - I dont know how frequently it happens and the van has not really been in use much recently when the sun is shining. Now that I have a Renogy battery monitor attached to it I have a permanent display of the exact voltage and I can keep an eye on it more easily and try to work out the pattern of events that lead to the issue.
> 
> I took that van out last weekend to get the leisure battery checked at a local automotive shop (I thought it was on the way out but they said it had a bit more to give and advised keeping it a little longer). Anyway, when I got home, the sun was out and as I stopped the engine taking away the alternator feed to the leisure battery, the over voltage alarm sounded for just a couple of seconds and then went off again. The fridge was not in use at the time so I dont know where the spike came from unless it was the solar.
> 
> ...


Now you have a handle on what you're looking for it's just a matter of time before you get to the bottom of the issue so stick with it! 
A couple of points to take into consideration.
You can get a  multi meter with a peak function. It automatically stores the highest voltage received, this function really helps with your kind of problem. Also if you can connect your meter at the Sargent rather than close to the battery.
Merl


----------

